# Getting back on the horse (stance)



## dboeren (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm returning to martial arts after a long and winding road.  I did Tae Kwon Do for around 4 years back in High School to early College before I dropped off the scene.  Over the years since I've done short stints of Mantis, Aikido, Shinkendo, and Kali but never really stuck with anything, partly due to moving around for work and family.  Over time, the years and pounds added up until I finally said "enough"!

I've lost 117 pounds so far and recently began studying Lama Pai kung fu as well as working out at home with dumbbells, kettlebell, and elliptical.  I'm on a mission to get back in shape and pick up where I left off 20+ years ago and nothing's going to stop me.

Anyway, good to meet you all!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 17, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 17, 2015)

again, welcome to MT.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 17, 2015)

With whom do you train lama Pai?  I'm a tibetan white crane guy myself, there's another lama Pai guy here too, clfsean.  Welcome, hope the training goes well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2015)

Welcome to MT, the more CMA guys the better


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dboeren (Mar 18, 2015)

Flying Crane said:


> With whom do you train lama Pai?  I'm a tibetan white crane guy myself, there's another lama Pai guy here too, clfsean.  Welcome, hope the training goes well.



I'm actually at the same school as clfsean, Atlanta Kung Fu & Sanda Center.  I've read a little bit about Tibetan White Crane (and Hop Gar) while I was reading up on Lama Pai, very interesting how the three are so closely related.  None of them seem to be that commonly found though, but I actually like training in something a little more rare.

As far as the training goes, so far so good (although it's only been a short time so far).  Sifu seems to think I'm progressing well, and who am I to argue?  

Anyway, I think I'm on track to take my first test in April so I'm planning to buckle down and do what I can to really nail it.  It's just hard to get in as much practice time as I'd like with a 4-year-old son in the house...


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 18, 2015)

dboeren said:


> I'm actually at the same school as clfsean, Atlanta Kung Fu & Sanda Center.  I've read a little bit about Tibetan White Crane (and Hop Gar) while I was reading up on Lama Pai, very interesting how the three are so closely related.  None of them seem to be that commonly found though, but I actually like training in something a little more rare.
> 
> As far as the training goes, so far so good (although it's only been a short time so far).  Sifu seems to think I'm progressing well, and who am I to argue?
> 
> Anyway, I think I'm on track to take my first test in April so I'm planning to buckle down and do what I can to really nail it.  It's just hard to get in as much practice time as I'd like with a 4-year-old son in the house...


Oh I know how that goes.  I've got a 16 month-old son and my training has really taken a dive especially in the last six months or so.   Very very frustrating.  

I'm with you though, in that i like training in something that isn't so widely known.  We've got something very special in the tibetan lineages, I do believe that.  It's well worth the hard work.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 18, 2015)

dboeren said:


> It's just hard to get in as much practice time as I'd like with a 4-year-old son in the house...


Every day stand in horse stance for 5 minutes while holding your son on your shoulders. By the time he gets to be 18 you'll have a really solid stance.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 18, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Every day stand in horse stance for 5 minutes while holding your son on your shoulders. By the time he gets to be 18 you'll have a really solid stance.


And add one minute each month...


----------



## donald1 (Mar 19, 2015)

welcome to MT! nice to meet you 



Tony Dismukes said:


> Every day stand in horse stance for 5 minutes while holding your son on your shoulders. By the time he gets to be 18 you'll have a really solid stance.


most people have two shoulders... i think ... why stop at one person when you could have two on your shoulders. a good solid stance is wonderful but a very good stance is excellent


----------



## dboeren (Mar 19, 2015)

I thought you were supposed to lift a baby calf and jump over a seedling tree each day?  Or maybe that's considered old fashioned in today's MMA-centric environment...


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 19, 2015)

The jump should be over bamboo.  The kind that grows a foot each day.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 23, 2015)

dboeren said:


> It's just hard to get in as much practice time as I'd like with a 4-year-old son in the house...



They grow up soon enough.
I have 2 sons, both grown. They grew up watching me and emulating my movements and both are pretty much naturals.
One day your son just may be your best training partner.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome along


----------



## Buka (Apr 3, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro. Congrats on the weight loss and getting back into training!


----------

